# Verkaufe Silent Gaming Cube / Leiser Spiele PC (Würfel)



## Linkstein99 (29. Juni 2015)

*Verkaufe Silent Gaming Cube / Leiser Spiele PC (Würfel)*

*Update* Ab sofort auch Einzelkomponentenabkauf möglich, siehe Preise bei den einzelnen Komponenten. OVPs vorhanden und würden auch gerne darin versendet werden. 

Verkaufe meinen kleinen Würfel der auf "leise" getrimmt ist. Tower ist gedämmt, leise Gehäuselüfter verbaut, Grafikkartenlüfter gewechselt. CPU und GPU bietet noch Luft zum übertakten. 

Tower: Lian Li PC-V355B inkl. Dammmatten + zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter (120€) 
CPU: I5 4607K 4x 3,4GHz (180€) mit Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Kühler (30€) 
RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS3 (40€) 
Mainboard: Asus H87M-Plus (70€) 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC (160€) mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (40€) Kühler (Gesamt 200€) 
SSD: 120 GB Samsung 840 Basic (60€) 
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda (40€) 
PSU: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 modular 80+ Gold (65€) 
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner von LG Electronics (10€) 
Monitor: BenQ GL2450HM 24" LED FullHD 2ms HMDI DVI-D VGA (120€) 
OS: Windows 7 Professional (40€) 
Cube ist ca. 2 Jahre alt. 

VB 850 Euro

Bevorzugt Selbstabholung. Kann jedoch auch versendet werden. OVP`s sind vorhanden.
PS: Sie können gern auch Gebote abgeben.


----------



## Linkstein99 (30. Juni 2015)

schneller,leiser,cooler: Jetzt auch mit Einzelkomponentenabkauf!

Grüße

Linkstein


----------



## Linkstein99 (2. Juli 2015)

bitte löschen


----------

